# 4 Month Old Red



## Gx3 (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is my 4 month old red I got from Bobby. He is absolutely perfect. He grows like a weed and has a perfect personality. He is super calm and loves attention, he even comes to you if you sit him down and start talking to him from the other side of the room. He wakes up for about 3-4 hrs a day and I handle him for 45 mins every day. He is also pretty much potty trained. I started this by putting a soft paper towel in his tank with him from the day I got him, and he preferred to poo on it instead of the cypress (easier for him to wipe on). And then I just transferred it into a litter box that he also eats in. So everyday he gets put into his litter box and he eats the food in it then goes to the bathroom after! Anyways, here are his pics!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 18, 2008)

He is looking great, you are doing an awesome job with him.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your new pal :-D


----------



## mr.king (Nov 19, 2008)

hahaha what a little guy he looks wicked awesome


----------

